# Versele-Laga Food



## GingerLady (Dec 29, 2012)

Does anyone feed their rats Versele-Laga rat food or know of it? I picked up a bag of it to mix with the Living World Extrusion lab blocks to give my girls a little variety, as it seems to be better than most of the other stuff I found (plus they get green beans, baby spinach, bean sprouts, blueberries, raspberries and whatever other veggies I have around to share with them). It's one of the only foods I could find that's specifically for rats and isn't just a seed mix (I found it in this little family-run pet store). Just wondering if anyone has any opinions on this food and how good/bad it may be for the ratties.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

I've never heard of it before, but looking at their website I have to say I'm impressed by the variety of foods they offer. Is it this "Rat Nature" stuff you're talking about? Seems a little high in protein, but not too bad, and that plus lab blocks and all the fresh food you give them sounds good to me.


----------



## dashielle89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I have never heard of it so I don't know how healthy it would be as part of their main diet, may be better off giving it only once and a while rather than every day so you can be sure to give them a well balanced diet, it does have too much protein to be the main food. Do you have access to oxbow, harlan teklad, or low protein mazuri blocks? Those would be best instead of giving hamster food, extrusion is okay if there is nothing else available that is suitable but the reputable lab blocks are better if you go that route. It doesn't have all of the best ingredients, like it contains alfalfa which isn't so good for them. You could also consider giving them a homemade mix if you want them to have more variety, you can still give lab blocks are part of the mix if you want.


----------



## GingerLady (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. It is the Rat Nature one, Jenzie. 
I did buy the Oxbow food and my girls won't touch it, even if I put only that in their dish, they'd rather not eat. I had looked for the two other brands you mentioned after seeing them on here, but couldn't find them. The extrusion seemed to be the best option available at the time. I'll keep my eye out for the mazuri and harlan teklad.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Harlan teklad is only online, I believe, but you can buy it (even in small amounts for sampling purposes) on The Crafty Rat.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

I have both Native Earth and Mazuri here (Mazuri isn't up on the site until this weekend, but it will be the same price as the NE). If you'd like to try a sample, message me or contact me through the site.


----------

